# Found a prematurely hatched turtle



## Jumhur (Aug 23, 2022)

Hello guys,
Today when I was at work, I found a broken turtle egg next to the construction I work in. The turtle was covered with ants, near its egg shells maybe 30 cm away. I cleaned it gently with water and put it on a damp cotton bed inside of a bottle and later today I changed it inside a glass cup but it has a very weird yolk sack. I can't tell if it is damaged or not, I just registered here and never had experience with turtles but I want to save it if possible. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## Warren (Aug 23, 2022)

Not familiar with that type of tortoise, but I do believe that is the yolk sack. I believe the yolk sack would be closer to the middle of the bottom shell, where the fold is in the picture. Just keep it clean, warm and on a moist paper towel, Do not let that inner part dry out. I'm sure someone will be along soon with more experience too help you. And Welcome to the Forum, just give it a little time for the right people to read this.


----------



## Warren (Aug 23, 2022)

"CORRECTION" I do not believe that is the yolk sack.


----------



## Warren (Aug 23, 2022)

Just remember, if you found 1 on the construction site. There may be more, so keep in eye out for anymore. I hope you get the help you need.


----------



## Jumhur (Aug 23, 2022)

Thanks for the reply! It is close to the middle of the bottom shell,but looks like it's been stretched out. Maybe the photo is misleading because it is so stretched.


----------



## Jumhur (Aug 23, 2022)

I just checked it and its sleeping, I will take another photo later when it gets some rest, I don't want to bother it too much but the sack will need some cleaning I think because it has some earth on it from the site.


----------



## Jumhur (Aug 23, 2022)

My main concern is this. I read that the yolk sack gets absorbed, but it didn't look like the photos I saw. I am worried that when it got out of the shell due to the impact , its sack got caught and something got pulled out from inside, outwards. Not sure if such things are possible but I'm just putting out my uneducated concern.


----------



## Warren (Aug 23, 2022)

I believe as long as you keep it moist, it sould be OK. It looks to be newly hatched, give it a couple of day to fully form it shell from being squeeze in that small egg. Someone will be along soon to help identify your tortoise and help you with care sheets you will need to read. Good luck and hope it becomes your next best freind, keep us posted.


----------



## Warren (Aug 23, 2022)

Sounds like it might be the yock sack. If that is the yolk sack that has ruptured, over time it will dry up and fall off. Just hope it not too serious.


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 24, 2022)

Try to find a spot where the baby will be warm enough. It should be around 29C or 30C. Keep it warm and moist and the yolk should absorb in a couple days. He should also be kept in some sort of covered container so he feels safe.


----------



## TeamZissou (Aug 24, 2022)

This is a Greek tortoise. Believe it or not, they hatch like that, folded nearly in half. Over time, it will flatten out and look like a regular tortoise shell. I think you did the right thing, it would have died by either the ants or the construction.


----------



## Jumhur (Aug 24, 2022)

Okay, I did some cleaning today of the yolk sack, some small dirt pieces and tiny rocks came out. Looks like the chord connecting the yolk sack to the turtle is ruptured. The sack did shrink since yesterday but it started to look more like the yellow of a hard boiled egg even though I keep it moist all the time. If it is ruptured as I think it is then I'm guessing it can't feed from it. When should i proceed to try feeding it and with what? The turtle looks way more active today than yesterday and kicks pretty strong


----------



## Sarah2020 (Aug 24, 2022)

Hi, it will unfold and also absorb the yolk sac avoid any sac removal it needs it. Please read this care sheet whilst your not incubating there is some relevant info re the hatchling and suggested / best care.





How To Incubate Eggs And Start Hatchlings


I put my eggs in a plastic shoe box with a lid on it and put the shoe box in the incubator. You can drill a couple of very small holes around the top of the container, but not on the lid. I use vermiculite as an incubation media. I mix it in a 1 : 1 ratio with water by weight for Sulcatas and...




tortoiseforum.org




Please also read this care sheet for ongoing care...





The Best Way To Raise Any Temperate Species Of Tortoise


I chose the title of this care sheet very carefully. Are there other ways to raise babies and care for adults? Yes. Yes there are, but those ways are not as good. What follows is the BEST way, according to 30 years of research and experimentation with hundreds of babies of many species. What is...




tortoiseforum.org


----------



## TeamZissou (Aug 24, 2022)

On second thought, this looks more like an Eastern Hermann's tortoise. Their range supposedly does not extend as far down as Istanbul, however.


----------



## Jumhur (Aug 24, 2022)

TeamZissou said:


> On second thought, this looks more like an Eastern Hermann's tortoise. Their range supposedly does not extend as far down as Istanbul, however.
> 
> 
> View attachment 349168


I think your assesment is right because the current work I manage is in South Bulgaria. I had a look at the turtles after you said it was a Greek turtle and indeed it looked more like hermanns tortoise


----------



## TeamZissou (Aug 24, 2022)

Jumhur said:


> I think your assesment is right because the current work I manage is in South Bulgaria. I had a look at the turtles after you said it was a Greek turtle and indeed it looked more like hermanns tortoise



Ah yes, that does make sense. That would definitely be within the Hermann's tortoise range.


----------



## Jumhur (Aug 25, 2022)

Any opinions on the yolk sack after seeing the photos I post earlier? This morning it didn't seem any smaller


----------



## Jumhur (Aug 25, 2022)

Sarah2020 said:


> Hi, it will unfold and also absorb the yolk sac avoid any sac removal it needs it. Please read this care sheet whilst your not incubating there is some relevant info re the hatchling and suggested / best care.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply and advice! Did you see the photos I just post right before your comment ? Not sure if that would absorb it anymore. I sliced very thin pieces of cucumber but it hasn't touched them yet , will get some lettuce today or maybe dig out some worms and grind them to paste for protein ?


----------



## Jumhur (Aug 26, 2022)

Hello guys, I haven't heard from anyone here since yesterday so I thought to give an update. I did what was suggested in the comments so far, but some nasty rotten smell started to come from the yolk sack. I'm begging to worry that the turtle might get an infection from that rotting ruptured sack. Should I look for ways to remove it ? If anyone knows anything about it maybe can let me know. I tried to feed it some lettuce and cucumbers but it hasn't touched them. Starting to get really worried . Any help or suggestion is greatly appreciated!


----------



## Sarah2020 (Aug 26, 2022)

@Tom @ZEROPILOT have you any suggestions please re yolk on a hatchling?


----------



## wellington (Aug 26, 2022)

Keep moist, let yolk snack dry up on its own and start feeding now. Any grocery greens or native edible safe plants. Chop the greens up small and put in a pile and spritz with water. Give him warm water soaks once sack obsorbed and keep it in a humid 80% environment along with the temps Yvonne mentioned. .


----------



## Jumhur (Aug 26, 2022)

wellington said:


> Keep moist, let yolk snack dry up on its own and start feeding now. Any grocery greens or native edible safe plants. Chop the greens up small and put in a pile and spritz with water. Give him warm water soaks once sack obsorbed and keep it in a humid 80% environment along with the temps Yvonne mentioned. .


The yolk sack doesn't look like the type it will get absorbed since it's ripped and that yolk looks like a hard boiled egg's. I piled it some lettuce and cucumbers thinly chopped as you said but I'm not sure if it ate any if them. Right now it's sitting on a damp napkin at around 30 degrees Celsius temp. It's covered from the top so the humidity must be around 80-95%. What worries me is the smell of rot. The turtle also look way more lethargic, doesn't want to open its eyes as much, moves less. I'm wondering if I should call my dogs vet to cut the yolk sac tomorrow morning if the turtle survives until then ?


----------



## wellington (Aug 26, 2022)

Jumhur said:


> The yolk sack doesn't look like the type it will get absorbed since it's ripped and that yolk looks like a hard boiled egg's. I piled it some lettuce and cucumbers thinly chopped as you said but I'm not sure if it ate any if them. Right now it's sitting on a damp napkin at around 30 degrees Celsius temp. It's covered from the top so the humidity must be around 80-95%. What worries me is the smell of rot. The turtle also look way more lethargic, doesn't want to open its eyes as much, moves less. I'm wondering if I should call my dogs vet to cut the yolk sac tomorrow morning if the turtle survives until then ?


@Yvonne G should the sack be tied off or cut off seeing its dry?


----------



## Markw84 (Aug 26, 2022)

Sorry I didn't see this earlier. That is a ruptured yolk sac that cannot be absorbed. It will rot and get necrotic - and very likely then kill the tortoise.

I would tie it off and cut any necrotic looking tissue away. Keep it on a moist paper towel in a small container all kept at 85° (30° C). Try to avoid any bleeding. Very little blood loss can kill a baby. I've successfully save a baby similar to this, but it did not have the red tissue above the ruptured yolk sac like this one. That looks like more than just yolk sac is exposed. Unfortunately it does not look good.


----------



## Jumhur (Aug 27, 2022)

Markw84 said:


> Sorry I didn't see this earlier. That is a ruptured yolk sac that cannot be absorbed. It will rot and get necrotic - and very likely then kill the tortoise.
> 
> I would tie it off and cut any necrotic looking tissue away. Keep it on a moist paper towel in a small container all kept at 85° (30° C). Try to avoid any bleeding. Very little blood loss can kill a baby. I've successfully save a baby similar to this, but it did not have the red tissue above the ruptured yolk sac like this one. That looks like more than just yolk sac is exposed. Unfortunately it does not look Good.


Thanks for the advice. Is there any point to cut small parts of the sack instead of removing it whole ? I spoke to a vet over the phone, he will come over and tie the chord and cut off the sack in a few hours probably. Also i dont think its eating at all.Hope it all turns out well. Any additional info is appreciated.


----------



## Jumhur (Aug 27, 2022)

UPDATE: We cut the yolk sack and applied some antiseptic cream there to kill the bacteria. It almost ripped on its own, we just had to trim around the shell, there wasn't anything to tie off with a stitching thread. It is still not eating, I will see if I can find some nutritional liquid drops to maybe give a few drops in its mouth. What do you think?


----------



## Markw84 (Aug 27, 2022)

That really looks good. Excellent job trimming off the dead tissue.

Keep the tortoise is a fairly small container (I use something about 8"x12"x 4"tall) in a controlled temperature area where it is as close to ideal incubation temperature as possible - 29.5°C. Have it covered with a few small air holes. It needs to hold 100% humidity. Use either several layers of moist paper towels or some layers of broad leaves like grape, mulberry, broad-leaf plantain as a substrate. Then put in finely chopped food = Green leaf lettuce, romaine, red-leaf, escarole, radicchio, plantain, dandelion, hibiscus flower and leaves, etc. IF you still have the egg shell - put that in as well. IF not, perhaps some chicken eggshell crumbled up. The hatchling needs more nutrition and calcium as it did not get to absorb its yolk sac. You could also use a bit of crumbled cuttlebone.

Provide light and get the baby on a 14 hour photoperiod.

Change out and clean everything daily.

Soak in warm (32°) water that is about 1/2 way up the baby's shell for at least 30 minutes a day. Keep the baby tortoise in that way until you see good, well-formed feces in the soak water, and it has gained at least 10% of its current weight. (get a good accurate food scale).


----------



## zovick (Aug 27, 2022)

Jumhur said:


> UPDATE: We cut the yolk sack and applied some antiseptic cream there to kill the bacteria. It almost ripped on its own, we just had to trim around the shell, there wasn't anything to tie off with a stitching thread. It is still not eating, I will see if I can find some nutritional liquid drops to maybe give a few drops in its mouth. What do you think?


Many baby tortoises don't eat for several days after they hatch. Some may even go 7-10 days before getting hungry. I would not try putting any liquids into its mouth. If it accidentally inhales the liquid, it may get pneumonia and become worse off than it is at present.

I recommend just keeping it warm and offering it various foods for the next several days. If it is healthy, it will begin to eat on its own.


----------



## Sarah2020 (Aug 27, 2022)

Cute tortoise! You have good advise from experts above. Good luck and keep us posted. Weigh him on digital kitchen scales and maintain a log , so you can monitor growth and / or loss


----------



## Meesh (Aug 28, 2022)

That's 100% a Hermanns tortoise! You found this near a construction site? Are you in USA? & yes that is his for lack of better words "umbilical cord" keep it moist & the turtle will absorb it. And most hatchlings look folded in half a little its normal. He/she will round out in a cple days. Hope this lil ball of cuteness makes it


----------



## Jumhur (Aug 29, 2022)

Meesh said:


> That's 100% a Hermanns tortoise! You found this near a construction site? Are you in USA? & yes that is his for lack of better words "umbilical cord" keep it moist & the turtle will absorb it. And most hatchlings look folded in half a little its normal. He/she will round out in a cple days. Hope this lil ball of cuteness makes it


I found it in bulgaria, eastern thrace.Thanks, it's alive so far, but still haven't seen it eat so still a bit worried l. I found it upside down today , trying to flip on its belly, its a cutie for sure. It seems to be in good spirit but I need to see it eat before being more positive about its future.


----------



## Sarah2020 (Aug 29, 2022)

Yes hatchlings will flip , add some small rocks in the enclosure they can get their claws on and flip back. Re food try the soaking in shallow warm water in a high sided container with pureed carrot for about 10 mins, try cutting fresh leaves really fine and leave in so it can graze. He should be asleep now so try tomorrow.


----------



## Jumhur (Sep 1, 2022)

Hey guys, I thought to give you an update. 
I am doing everything you guys recommended. I change its bedding every 12h, tried giving it all sorts of different stuff, thinly diced or the puree and also I managed to find its egg shell in the construction, cleaned it up and smashed it to small pieces but it hasn't touched any of them, also understandably no feces. I give it 30 min baths every day and plenty of sun, it enjoys it a lot, sticks its neck out and soaks the sun . I wonder if I can think that it has made it out of the danger zone now and name It? The exposed part of the yolk chord doesn't smell bad and considering it hasn't died yet, i assume there isn't any internal infections. Any informed suggestions would be welcome. It's been over a week since I have it now, just for perspective


----------



## Markw84 (Sep 1, 2022)

The yolk scar is looking good. I would put the little guy in a small enclosure and try to give it an environment where it can feel more natural and secure. Fir bark, or coco coir substrate, moistened and put in a few plants with overhanging leaves to hide beneath. Pothos, spider plant, prayer plant. Some small branches loaded with leaves from a hibiscus or rose of sharon would be great. Small tortoises do not like to be in the open. Give it plant cover to hide in and it will greatly reduce stress and may help it want to eat. Right now it may simply be too stressed and security is overcoming hunger.

I would be concerned about it not eating and that is the biggest issue now. Unlike @zovick 's comment, I never see hatchlings go more than a day from hatching to start eating, the way I start them. In fact, my average for 100s of babies and many species is a 8%-12% weight gain in the first 7-10 days while I have them in the brooder box and then transition them to their first enclosure. Since your guy did not get to absorb much in nutrients that would have been in the yolk, it is very important to get it eating ASAP.


----------



## AmandaF (Sep 2, 2022)

Jumhur said:


> Hey guys, I thought to give you an update.
> I am doing everything you guys recommended. I change its bedding every 12h, tried giving it all sorts of different stuff, thinly diced or the puree and also I managed to find its egg shell in the construction, cleaned it up and smashed it to small pieces but it hasn't touched any of them, also understandably no feces. I give it 30 min baths every day and plenty of sun, it enjoys it a lot, sticks its neck out and soaks the sun . I wonder if I can think that it has made it out of the danger zone now and name It? The exposed part of the yolk chord doesn't smell bad and considering it hasn't died yet, i assume there isn't any internal infections. Any informed suggestions would be welcome. It's been over a week since I have it now, just for perspective


Morning

I unfortunately can’t give you any advise as I dont know anything about hatchlings. You seem to be doing a good job. Please keep us update.

Ernie (tortoise) & Amanda


Jumhur said:


> Hey guys, I thought to give you an update.
> I am doing everything you guys recommended. I change its bedding every 12h, tried giving it all sorts of different stuff, thinly diced or the puree and also I managed to find its egg shell in the construction, cleaned it up and smashed it to small pieces but it hasn't touched any of them, also understandably no feces. I give it 30 min baths every day and plenty of sun, it enjoys it a lot, sticks its neck out and soaks the sun . I wonder if I can think that it has made it out of the danger zone now and name It? The exposed part of the yolk chord doesn't smell bad and considering it hasn't died yet, i assume there isn't any internal infections. Any informed suggestions would be welcome. It's been over a week since I have it now, just for perspective


----------



## Jumhur (Sep 2, 2022)

Today I went around some pet shops,maybe like 6 and managed to find baby tortoise food. Its like little pellets, as soon as I put tjr food infront of it, it started munching. Its not touching the greens but destroyed the turtle food. So far so good. Will wait to see how poo poo comes but things seem good. I am also good with arduino robots, will make an enclosure around 1 sq meter , with plants, maybe a small cave and 10cm thick ground with a humidifier for it to keep it nice. I'm pumped !


----------



## zolasmum (Sep 2, 2022)

Jumhur said:


> Today I went around some pet shops,maybe like 6 and managed to find baby tortoise food. Its like little pellets, as soon as I put tjr food infront of it, it started munching. Its not touching the greens but destroyed the turtle food. So far so good. Will wait to see how poo poo comes but things seem good. I am also good with arduino robots, will make an enclosure around 1 sq meter , with plants, maybe a small cave and 10cm thick ground with a humidifier for it to keep it nice. I'm pumped !


Congratulations ! That's wonderful news !
Angie


----------



## Ink (Sep 2, 2022)

Wonderful job on helping the tortoise!


----------



## Jannra (Sep 2, 2022)

Maybe try clover or dandelion leaves if you can find any those are favorites of my Hermann's tortoise


----------



## AmandaF (Sep 4, 2022)

Well done, I am so pleased. It’s so positive that he’s eating.

Amanda& Ernie


----------



## Meesh (Sep 4, 2022)

Jumhur said:


> I found it in bulgaria, eastern thrace.Thanks, it's alive so far, but still haven't seen it eat so still a bit worried l. I found it upside down today , trying to flip on its belly, its a cutie for sure. It seems to be in good spirit but I need to see it eat before being more positive about its future.


What have you tried to feed? Maybe try a treat like a grape or a strawberry? Wont even touch any Romaine? Have you tried any moist tortoise pellets? I hope the lil guy/girl eats soon! They can go some time without eating id make sure it stays very hydrated. If i couldnt get it to eat in the next couple days id find a tortoise vet. Goodluck


----------



## Jumhur (Sep 7, 2022)

Meesh said:


> What have you tried to feed? Maybe try a treat like a grape or a strawberry? Wont even touch any Romaine? Have you tried any moist tortoise pellets? I hope the lil guy/girl eats soon! They can go some time without eating id make sure it stays very hydrated. If i couldnt get it to eat in the next couple days id find a tortoise vet. Goodluck


It started eating but only baby tortoise pellets. When it smells them, it rushes towards them instantly but doesn't yet want to eat any greens, tomatoes, grapes and such. I put to walk a little bit around the house and it did pee clear color liquid which is good. One thing I noticed that while it walks, it keeps rubbing the cut yolk cord. I had a look and under it, there is clean open flesh. I applied some cream and I intent to keep it in a small box until the bottom shell close to avoid infections. Also I haven't seen its poo poo yet but I keep an eye on it. Also came across another turtle at the construction and put it far in the woods. Apparently people from the nearby village walk the woods to catch and eat turtles. You would think its still the 15th century.


----------



## Jumhur (Sep 21, 2022)

Hey guys, it's been some time since I last post here so I thought to update you as well as thank everyone who tried to help. The hatchling wasn't doing very good because I think it never did its poo poo since it started to feed. I took it to a few vets but they all said to just give olive oil drops with its food. It didn't work so I had to improvise thinking it would die if I don't act. I found some laxative drops in the pharmacy , checked ingredients if they harm animals and gave like 1/20th of a drop with its food pellet. Thankfully the risk paid off and it worked. Everything works fine since then. It poops daily or every 2 days as it should. My only other concern is that it doesn't want to eat any greens yet so it's diet is only turtle pellets. Also its bottom shell started to close nicely so I'm confident it has already made it and will live. Haven't named it yet but will come up with something soon hehe. Thank you all for everything!


----------



## zolasmum (Sep 21, 2022)

Jumhur said:


> Hey guys, it's been some time since I last post here so I thought to update you as well as thank everyone who tried to help. The hatchling wasn't doing very good because I think it never did its poo poo since it started to feed. I took it to a few vets but they all said to just give olive oil drops with its food. It didn't work so I had to improvise thinking it would die if I don't act. I found some laxative drops in the pharmacy , checked ingredients if they harm animals and gave like 1/20th of a drop with its food pellet. Thankfully the risk paid off and it worked. Everything works fine since then. It poops daily or every 2 days as it should. My only other concern is that it doesn't want to eat any greens yet so it's diet is only turtle pellets. Also its bottom shell started to close nicely so I'm confident it has already made it and will live. Haven't named it yet but will come up with something soon hehe. Thank you all for everything!


Congratulations - that's wonderful !!!
What was the laxative you used which did the magic ?
Angie


----------



## Jumhur (Sep 21, 2022)

zolasmum said:


> Congratulations - that's wonderful !!!
> What was the laxative you used which did the magic ?
> Angie


Hey there,
I used Dulcolax. For children between 4-10 years old the dose can go between 5-10 drops, with second use up to 20. That lead me to think the dose is quite flexible which is good when it comes to such small animal. I just brushed the food to a single drop and that was enough. Hope it is helpful info.


----------



## zolasmum (Sep 21, 2022)

Jumhur said:


> Hey there,
> I used Dulcolax. For children between 4-10 years old the dose can go between 5-10 drops, with second use up to 20. That lead me to think the dose is quite flexible which is good when it comes to such small animal. I just brushed the food to a single drop and that was enough. Hope it is helpful info.


Thanks - that might be very useful to know- it is available in the UK, where I am, and I will make a note of it for future reference. You never know when something like that could be useful.
Best wishes to you and your little one
Angie


----------

